# You and I



## thaliafan

Hi. I'd appriciate it greatly if people could translate the english phrase : You and I, into as many European Languages as possible? Here is what I already have:

Spanish: Tú y yo
Catalan: Tu y jo
Polish: Ty i ja
Dutch: Jullie en ik
French: Tu et je
Russian: Вы и Я

Thanks very much,

thaliafan.

PS. Could people also spell it phonetically?


----------



## thaliafan

portuguese: você e eu


----------



## robbie_SWE

Romanian: *Tu şi eu*
Italian: *Tu ed io*
Swedish: *Du och jag*
German: _*Du und ich*_
 
Hope it helped! 
 
 robbie


----------



## Honour

Turkish: Ben ve sen

Edit: Well, i didn't notice the "european languages" request.


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
*Sinä ja minä*


----------



## Outsider

thaliafan said:


> French: Tu et je


Though I'm not a native speaker, somehow "toi et moi" sounds better to me.



thaliafan said:


> portuguese: você e eu


Why did you translate "you and I" as "você e eu" in Portuguese, when you translated it to Spanish as "*tú* y yo"?


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:


> Though I'm not a native speaker, somehow "toi et moi" sounds better to me.


 
Yes, that would be correct, because "tu" and "je" can't be used isolated (without any verb around), as far as I know.



> Why did you translate "you and I" as "você e eu" in Portuguese, when you translated it to Spanish as "*tú* y yo"?


 
Maybe because he used a dictionary and searched for "_you_?" 

To contribute something to this thread, I'd like to offer the Czech and Latin versions:

CZ: Ty a já
LA: Tu et ego

Some corrections (although native speakers should check it):



			
				thaliafan said:
			
		

> Dutch: *Jij* en ik
> Russian: *T*ы и *я*


 
Remarks:
"jullie" means "you" in the plural.
"Вы" means "you" in the plural.
You wrote я with a capital letter.


----------



## BlueWolf

robbie_SWE said:


> Italian: *Tu ed io*




Since it could be confused in spoken language with "tu e Dio" (you and God) we usually say "io e te" instead.


----------



## Hakro

thaliafan said:


> Hi. I'd appriciate it greatly if people could translate the english phrase : You and I, into as many European Languages as possible? Here is what I already have:
> 
> Spanish: Tú y yo
> Catalan: Tu y jo
> Polish: Ty i ja
> Dutch: Jullie en ik
> French: Tu et je
> Russian: Вы и Я


The French words are not wrong but the French phrase is *toi et moi*.


----------



## Aleco

Well, the *Dutch* should be "je en ik"

*Norwegian(b):* Du og jeg
*Norwegian(n):* Du og eg
*Lakota:* Níye na míye 
*Hawaiian:* 'Oe eia ho'i au

(b) = bokmål
(n) = nynorsk


----------



## betulina

thaliafan said:


> Catalan: Tu y jo



Hi, in Catalan this conjunction is "i", not "y". So it should be "*tu i jo*".


----------



## Etcetera

thaliafan said:


> Russian: Вы и Я


Вы is formal or polite form of the second person singular or second person plural. 
In this context, I would suggest ты и я.


----------



## thaliafan

betulina said:


> Hi, in Catalan this conjunction is "i", not "y". So it should be "*tu i jo*".


 
On my master copy of all the answers I spelt it right! Thanks  

Thanks for everyone for giving me all these 'You and I's. Remember, European ones only please!


----------



## duckie

Danish: du og jeg.


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

Etcetera:

Don't Russians always say мы с тобой in this context?


----------



## Whodunit

Thomas F. O'Gara said:


> Etcetera:
> 
> Don't Russians always say мы с тобой in this context?


 
I don't think that Thaliafan wants equivalents in the respective languages, but only the literal translations. Your sentence means "We are with you" (I don't think 'with' can be used in this context in English, though), so neither the person is correctly translated not the conjunction "and." 

I guess you meant to say "*Я* с тобой."


----------



## avalon2004

Greek:
*Εσύ*_[esí]_ and *εγώ *[eghó]
or
*Εσένα*_[eséna] _and *εμένα *_[eména]_


----------



## linguist786

avalon2004 said:


> Greek:
> *Εγώ* _[egó]_ and *εσύ *[esí]
> or
> *Εμένα* _[eména] _and *εσένα *_[eséna]_


But wouldn't you use the _Greek_ word for "and"? (και)


----------



## thaliafan

Thanks everyone for being so nice and helpful! From now on, could you please update the long list below? Also, could someone tell me if Macedonia and Belarus have their own languages? Thanks, thaliafan

English (You and I)
French (Toi et Moi)
Romanian (Tu şi eu )
Catalan (Tu i Jo)
Spanish (Tú y Yo)
Russian (ты и я)
Turkish (Ven ve Sen)
Dutch (Jij en Ik)
German (Du und Ich)
Danish (Du og jeg)
Swedish (Du och jag)
Norwegian (Du og eg)
Finnish (Sinä ja minä )
Polish (Ty i Ja)
Czech (Ty a já)
Italian (Io e Te)
Portuguese
Icelandic
Irish Gaelic
Maltese
Croat
Slovene
Serbian
Slovak
Albanian
Hungarian
Bulgarian
Flemish 
Greek
Hebrew
Ukranian
Lithunianian
Latvian
Estonian


----------



## avalon2004

linguist786 said:


> But wouldn't you use the _Greek_ word for "and"? (και)


Yes you would, though you're more likely to hear* εσύ κι εγώ* because it  sounds better and is shorter.


----------



## Aleco

*Norwegian(bokmål) = Du og jeg
Norwegian(nynorsk) = Du og eg

*Norway has *two* languages


----------



## Whodunit

thaliafan said:


> Thanks everyone for being so nice and helpful! From now on, could you please update the long list below? Also, could someone tell me if





thaliafan said:


> Macedonia and Belarus have their own languages?


 
Yes, Macedonian and Belarussian. 

English (You and I)
French (Toi et *m*oi)
Romanian (Tu şi eu )
Catalan (Tu i *j*o)
Spanish (Tú y *y*o)
Russian (*Т*ы и я)
Turkish (Ven ve *s*en)
Dutch (Jij en *i*k)
German (Du und *i*ch)
Danish (Du og jeg)
Swedish (Du och jag)
Norwegian (Du og eg*/Du og jeg*)
Finnish (Sinä ja minä)
Polish (Ty i *j*a)
Czech (Ty a já)
Italian (Io e *t*e*/Te ed io*)
Portuguese *(Tu e eu)*
Icelandic *(Þú og ég)*
Irish Gaelic *(Thu agus mi)*
Maltese *(Inti u jien)*
Croatian *(Ti i ja)*
Greek*(εσύ κι εγώ)*[/quote]

I'm going to add the other translations later. By the way, Hebrew is not a European language.


----------



## thaliafan

Slovene
Serbian
Slovak
Albanian
Hungarian
Bulgarian
Flemish 
Hebrew
Ukranian
Lithunianian
Latvian
Estonian
Macedonian
Belarussian


Here's a list of the remaining languages. Could we try and make the list as small as possible?! Thanks so much again, thaliafan

PS. For my project, I need Hebrew!!


----------



## betulina

Hi!

Just in case you also need Basque, I would say it is "*ni eta zu*". Let's wait for a native to correct it, though.


----------



## thaliafan

betulina said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just in case you also need Basque, I would say it is "*ni eta zu*". Let's wait for a native to correct it, though.


 
Thanks very much. I only want the official languages of countries in Europe by the way, but as a speaker of Catalan and Spanish (like yourself!), it's interesting to know!!


----------



## Aleco

*Icelandic: Þú og ég
Faroese: Tú og eg
Bosnian: Ti i ja
Old Norse: Þú ok ek
*


----------



## Hakro

Estonian:
*sina ja mina*


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

Whodunit:

Sorry to disagree, but I have never heard a Russian say "you and I" any other way than either мы с тобой or мы с вами.

Granted, if it stood alone it could mean "we are with you", but when used in a full sentence as the subject it invariably means "you and I".


----------



## Flaminius

*Latvian:*
Tu un es.

*Hebrew:*
אתה ואני.  ata va-ani  (male you)
את ואני.  at va-ani (female you)


----------



## Etcetera

Thomas F. O'Gara said:


> Whodunit:
> 
> Sorry to disagree, but I have never heard a Russian say "you and I" any other way than either мы с тобой or мы с вами.


Yes, indeed, мы с тобой is more common in speech, but ты и я also exists and is used - perhaps less widely than мы с тобой, but still.


----------



## Whodunit

Etcetera said:


> Yes, indeed, мы с тобой is more common in speech, but ты и я also exists and is used - perhaps less widely than мы с тобой, but still.


 
Hm, but мы с тобой means something else, which has nothing to do with "you and I," I guess. Maybe I don't understand the Russian expression, but as far as Í know thaliafan only wanted the translation of the thread words "you," "and," and "I."

It's been possible in all languages, so why not in Russian?


----------



## Etcetera

Whodunit said:


> Hm, but мы с тобой means something else, which has nothing to do with "you and I," I guess. Maybe I don't understand the Russian expression, but as far as Í know thaliafan only wanted the translation of the thread words "you," "and," and "I."


I would say that мы с тобой has a broader meaning. 
But I totally agree with you that this thread isn't the right place to discuss all the possible ways to translate the English "you and I" into Russian.


----------



## thaliafan

Slovene
Serbian
Slovak
Albanian
Hungarian
Bulgarian
Flemish 
Ukranian
Lithunianian
Macedonian
Belarussian
*Keep them coming! Thanks, thaliafan
*


----------



## werrr

*Slovak:*
Ty a ja


----------



## GoranBcn

Slovene: Ti in jaz
Serbian: Ti i ja / ти и ја
Macedonian: Ти и јас


----------



## Mirynka

In Ukrainian that would be Ти і я [Ty i ya].


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

Whodunit, Etcetera:

Not to belabor it, but thaliafan did originally ask for a translation of the *phrase "you and I", *not a translation of the separate words.


----------



## wanderer

in Belarussian that'll be simply:

"Ты i я"

Sounds quite similar to the Russian version.


----------



## spakh

Hi, thaliafan
In Turkish you and I is neither ben ve sen (Turk's answer), nor ven ve sen (in your list).
The correct translation is 'sen ve ben'.


----------



## thaliafan

Albanian
Hungarian
Bulgarian
Flemish 
Lithunianian


----------



## übermönch

If I'm not wrong, written Flemish is the same as Dutch. 


Thomas F. O'Gara said:


> Whodunit:
> 
> Sorry to disagree, but I have never heard a Russian say "you and I" any other way than either мы с тобой or мы с вами.
> 
> Granted, if it stood alone it could mean "we are with you", but when used in a full sentence as the subject it invariably means "you and I".


 It could very well be translated as "me and you", "we with you", "we two together" which  all are also nicer ways to express "you and I", but still it isn't it the same sentence.  There can very be a quadrizillion better ways to express it in all the already listed languages, that's way it's important to go with the simplest and most exact way for not to end up in a mess. just m.o.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I find it a bit weird that you're asking for Flemish. It's a very local dialect spoken in a relatively small area in west, north-west Belgium. Anyway, it would be something as: "Gie en ik".

Or do you mean Dutch as spoken (and written) in Belgium?
Then it would indeed be "Jij en ik".

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## thaliafan

Albanian
Hungarian
Bulgarian
Lithuniania....

Nearly there! Thanks for everything.


----------



## Aleco

Aleco said:


> *Icelandic: Þú og ég
> Faroese: Tú og eg
> Bosnian: Ti i ja
> Old Norse: Þú ok ek
> *



Here


----------



## gigi1

Greek: 

Εσύ και εγώ (esi ke ego)
or
Εγώ και εσύ (ego ke esi)

Saying it fast in both cases it sounds like one "e" ,but this is the way it is written correctly


----------



## karuna

In Lithuanian: *tu ir aš *but for some unknown reason in Latvian and also in Lithuanian the order is always in reverse: "*aš ir tu*" or in Latvian "*es un tu*".


----------



## Lillita

*Hungarian:* te és én


----------



## thaliafan

Albanian
Bulgarian


Thanks


----------



## Qcumber

I once read the order was reversed in Arabic : anaa wa enta "I and you". Is it true?


----------



## Mikeyp028

Nihongo: anata wa tashi
old canadian: moi et tu es.


----------



## Qcumber

Miketp028, isn't it _anata* to* watakushi/ anata *to* atakushi_, etc. in Japanese?


----------



## cherine

Qcumber said:


> I once read the order was reversed in Arabic : anaa wa enta "I and you". Is it true?


Yes, we most often say it like this. But recently, maybe due to Western languages' influence, more people are saying _anta wa ana_.


----------



## Aleco

Bulgarian:

Ти и я


----------



## elroy

Flaminius said:


> *Hebrew:*
> אתה ואני. ata ve-ani (male you)
> את ואני. at ve-ani (female you)


 Small correction.

Also, the word order "switch" found in Arabic applies here as well: "ani ve-at(a)" would be the natural way to say it.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:


> Hm, but мы с тобой means something else, which has nothing to do with "you and I," I guess. Maybe I don't understand the Russian expression, but as far as Í know thaliafan only wanted the translation of the thread* words "you," "and," and "I."*
> 
> *It's been possible in all languages, so why not in Russian?*


Well we can't just translate it word by word - we have to consider which _case_ the language uses to translate it. (Like French - "moi et toi" as opposed to the _nominative_ "je et tu")


----------



## Qcumber

cherine said:


> Yes, we most often say it like this. But recently, maybe due to Western languages' influence, more people are saying _anta wa ana_.


Thanks a lot, Cherine.
I now remember that when the three persons are mentioned the third comes third: anaa, anta wa huwa.


----------



## cherine

Qcumber said:


> Thanks a lot, Cherine.
> I now remember that when the three persons are mentioned the third comes third: anaa, anta wa huwa.


Correct  I didn't think of that


----------



## laura0855

Spanish ( Argentina ): *Vos y yo*
Saludos, Laura


----------



## Qcumber

In Tagalog (Philippines, an Austronesian language), it is the same as in Classical Arabic (a Semitic language). You place "I" first: *akó at ikáw*.
Still as in Classical Arabic, if the third person is added, it is placed last: *akó, ikáw at siyá*.

Interestingly enough, when the two pronouns have different functions, a synthetic pronoun is used when the process is focused on the second person.

*Mahál mó akó.* "You love me."
*Mahál kitá.* "I love you."

In Old Tagalog, there was a special pronoun for "you and me": _katá_.
*Mangingisdâ katá.* "You and I are fishermen."

In Modern Tagalog, _katá _is replaced by _kitá_. 
*Mangingisdâ kitá.* "You and I are fishermen."


----------



## spielenschach

Qcumber said:


> I once read the order was reversed in Arabic : anaa wa enta "I and you". Is it true?


No, that’s in Portuguese, but the English are more polite they put the other person first: you and I


----------



## Qcumber

spielenschach said:


> No, that’s in Portuguese, but the English are more polite they put the other person first: you and I


 
  I guess you missed Cherine's posts.  
Besides, it's not a matter of politeness. There are more serious (linguistic) reasons.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Irish Gaelic: Mise agus tusa


----------



## spielenschach

Qcumber said:


> I guess you missed Cherine's posts.
> Besides, it's not a matter of politeness. There are more serious (linguistic) reasons.


What reasons? Is it the people macht the language, or elese?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Abazin: *баргьи саргьи* (f)
*уаргьи саргьи* (m)

Circassian: *Уэрэ сэрэ*


----------



## thaliafan

Setwale_Charm said:


> Irish Gaelic: Mise agus tusa


 
Isn't it Thu Agus Mi?

Only got Albanian left to do! Please remember that I only want European Languages. Thanks, thaliafan

English (You and i)
French (Toi et moi)
Romanian (Tu şi eu )
Catalan (Tu i jo)
Spanish (Tú y yo)
Russian (мы с вами)
Turkish (Sen ve ven)
Dutch (Jij en ik)
German (Du und ich)
Danish (Du og jeg)
Swedish (Du och jag) 
Norwegian (Du og eg)
Finnish (Sinä ja minä)
Polish (Ty i ja)
Czech (Ty a já)
Italian (Io e te)
Portuguese (Tu e eu)
Icelandic (Þú og é)
Irish Gaelic (Thu agus mi) (Mise agus tusa)
Maltese (Inti u jien)
Croatian (Ti i ja)
Greek (εσύ κι εγώ)
Faroese: (Tú og eg)
Bosnian: (Ti i ja)
Latvian (Es un tu)
Estonian (Sina ja mina)
Hebrew את ואני. (at va-ani )
Slovak (Ty a ja)
Slovene (Ti i jaz)
Serbian (Ti i ja / ти и ја)
Macedonian (Ти и јас)
Belarussian (Ты i я)
Ukranian (Ти і я )
Flemish (Gie en ik)
Hungarian (te és én)
Lithunianian (aš ir tu)
Bulgarian (Ти и я)
Albanian


----------



## Setwale_Charm

thaliafan said:


> Isn't it Thu Agus Mi?


No that is Scottish Gaelic you quoted.
Hey, Abazin and Circassian are European, officially at least


----------



## amikama

thaliafan said:


> Hebrew אתואני. (at va-ani )


Just a minor correction: it should be *את ואני* (note the space). את here means female "you"; if you want male "you", it should be *אתה ואני*.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

thaliafan said:


> Isn't it Thu Agus Mi?
> 
> Only got Albanian left to do! Please remember that I only want European Languages. Thanks, thaliafan
> 
> English (You and i)
> French (Toi et moi)
> Romanian (Tu şi eu )
> Catalan (Tu i jo)
> Spanish (Tú y yo)
> Russian (мы с вами)
> Turkish (Sen ve ven)
> Dutch (Jij en ik)
> German (Du und ich)
> Danish (Du og jeg)
> Swedish (Du och jag)
> Norwegian nynorsk (Du og eg)
> *Norwegian bokmål (Du og jeg)*
> Finnish (Sinä ja minä)
> Polish (Ty i ja)
> Czech (Ty a já)
> Italian (Io e te)
> Portuguese (Tu e eu)
> Icelandic (Þú og é)
> Irish Gaelic (Thu agus mi) (Mise agus tusa)
> Maltese (Inti u jien)
> Croatian (Ti i ja)
> Greek (εσύ κι εγώ)
> Faroese: (Tú og eg)
> Bosnian: (Ti i ja)
> Latvian (Es un tu)
> Estonian (Sina ja mina)
> Hebrew את ואני. (at va-ani )
> Slovak (Ty a ja)
> Slovene (Ti i jaz)
> Serbian (Ti i ja / ти и ја)
> Macedonian (Ти и јас)
> Belarussian (Ты i я)
> Ukranian (Ти і я )
> Flemish (Gie en ik)
> Hungarian (te és én)
> Lithunianian (aš ir tu)
> Bulgarian (Ти и я)
> Albanian



Added the other Norwegian variant


----------



## Pos

Basque: Zu eta ni (intransitive verbs) or Zuk eta nik (transitive verbs)


----------



## Sorcha

thaliafan said:


> Isn't it Thu Agus Mi?
> 
> Only got Albanian left to do! Please remember that I only want European Languages. Thanks, thaliafan
> 
> English (You and i)
> French (Toi et moi)
> Romanian (Tu şi eu )
> Catalan (Tu i jo)
> Spanish (Tú y yo)
> Russian (мы с вами)
> Turkish (Sen ve ven)
> Dutch (Jij en ik)
> German (Du und ich)
> Danish (Du og jeg)
> Swedish (Du och jag)
> Norwegian (Du og eg)
> Finnish (Sinä ja minä)
> Polish (Ty i ja)
> Czech (Ty a já)
> Italian (Io e te)
> Portuguese (Tu e eu)
> Icelandic (Þú og é)
> Irish Gaelic (Tusa agus Mise)
> Maltese (Inti u jien)
> Croatian (Ti i ja)
> Greek (εσύκιεγώ)
> Faroese: (Tú og eg)
> Bosnian: (Ti i ja)
> Latvian (Es un tu)
> Estonian (Sina ja mina)
> Hebrew אתואני. (at va-ani )
> Slovak (Ty a ja)
> Slovene (Ti i jaz)
> Serbian (Ti i ja / тиија)
> Macedonian (Тиијас)
> Belarussian (Ты i я)
> Ukranian (Тиія )
> Flemish (Gie en ik)
> Hungarian (te és én)
> Lithunianian (aš ir tu)
> Bulgarian (Ти и я)
> Albanian


----------



## chamcham

Hungarian: te és én


----------



## raphaela

portuguese
 tu e eu


----------



## jun

*Korean:*

너 와 나

너 (nuh) - you
와 (wa) - and
나 (nah) - I


----------



## Encolpius

chamcham said:


> Hungarian: te és én



Better: Te meg én.


----------



## ilocas2

Aleco said:


> Bulgarian:
> 
> Ти и я



I think it's wrong. It should be *Ти и аз*.


----------

